# A Thumbs Up for Tube Depot



## AlBDarned (Jun 29, 2017)

Placed an order with Tube Depot today, including a boat load of little miscellaneous resistors, caps, odds AND bobs, along with some of their very well priced Cyber Monday tubes.

Figured they must be pretty busy today, what with the whole Cyber Monday thing going on & what not - would take them a while to put all that crap together.

In well under 2 hours I got a notification that my order had shipped.

Hard to complain about that.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2017)

AlBDarned said:


> Placed an order with Tube Depot today, including a boat load of little miscellaneous resistors, caps, odds AND bobs, along with some of their very well priced Cyber Monday tubes.
> 
> Figured they must be pretty busy today, what with the whole Cyber Monday thing going on & what not - would take them a while to put all that crap together.
> 
> ...


Not that it hasn't shipped, but lots of times I have bought stuff and got the notice, but really all it was is a notice that the order to ship was placed with the shipper. The order is not in transit or in the hands of the shipper. But not to say they did not ship yours... (Chances are they have not though)


----------



## AlBDarned (Jun 29, 2017)

True, it may not exactly be in the mail yet, but if they've even gone around and collected the 50 or so different types of bits & pieces I ordered from them and put them all in a box within 2 hours on cyber Monday afternoon, I'm still pretty impressed


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Tubedepot is great, quick and cheap shipping options make it an easy choice.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2017)

AlBDarned said:


> True, it may not exactly be in the mail yet, but if they've even gone around and collected the 50 or so different types of bits & pieces I ordered from them and put them all in a box within 2 hours on cyber Monday afternoon, I'm still pretty impressed


The shipping notification doesn't mean they had your order ready or even started.


----------



## AlBDarned (Jun 29, 2017)

Ah well, I'm sure it'll arrive eventually

Anyway, their Cyber Monday sale ends today, some great prices on a few items...


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

I ordered Friday about 12:15am, perhaps inebriated. My shipment arrived Sunday via Canada Post before 9am. Nope, no complaining here!


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Is the Tube Depot located in Canada? I've never dealt there


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Lincoln said:


> Is the Tube Depot located in Canada? I've never dealt there


Memphis


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2017)

Lincoln said:


> Is the Tube Depot located in Canada? I've never dealt there


The Tube Store is in Hamilton On Canada
www.thetubestore.com - Your online source for audio vacuum tubes.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

vadsy said:


> Memphis


That's too bad. I was hoping for a Canadian connection. Tubes are one of the last things I still order from the US.


----------



## AlBDarned (Jun 29, 2017)

Tube Store is in Canada. They don't have the super wide selection of other parts that Tube Depot does though.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Player99 said:


> The Tube Store is in Hamilton On Canada
> www.thetubestore.com - Your online source for audio vacuum tubes.


Looks interesting. Thanks


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2017)

Lincoln said:


> Looks interesting. Thanks


Bugs me buying from within Canada and having to pay in a foreign currency.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Player99 said:


> Bugs me buying from within Canada and having to pay in a foreign currency.


Me too. I've dealt with them and the service was fine, product was good but having to pay higher prices, more for shipping and an exchange rate,,. that sent me south of the border. What's the point of dealing with a Canadian company?


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Player99 said:


> Bugs me buying from within Canada and having to pay in a foreign currency.


I was kinda wondering about that. I'm on a computer system with it's servers in the US right now. So every where I go online thinks I'm in Michigan. I was going to try it again when I get home to see if the site would come up with Canadian pricing. Will it even let you toggle US/Can money?


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2017)

Lincoln said:


> I was kinda wondering about that. I'm on a computer system with it's servers in the US right now. So every where I go online thinks I'm in Michigan. I was going to try it again when I get home to see if the site would come up with Canadian pricing. Will it even let you toggle US/Can money?


No.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

That is strange. (awkward strange)

Just to throw another iron in the fire, this is where I deal for tubes and things. great service, great prices, and when I use DHL shipping it's 3 days from Arizona to my door.

Antique Electronic Supply


----------



## AlBDarned (Jun 29, 2017)

The Tube Store will show you the prices in Canadian - you have to register & create an account showing your Canadian address, then it switches over.

Shipping prices seem fair.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

AlBDarned said:


> The Tube Store will show you the prices in Canadian - you have to register & create an account showing your Canadian address, then it switches over.


I don't remember this, it has been a few years though. I could live with it.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

AlBDarned said:


> The Tube Store will show you the prices in Canadian - you have to register & create an account showing your Canadian address, then it switches over.
> 
> Shipping prices seem fair.


I have dealt with The Tube Store a couple of times. I created an account and indeed payed in Canadian Funds. I had both orders delivered within 2 days and packed extremely well with excellent communications. Good people to deal with.


----------

